# Le resto de MacG.



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

*Dîner.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Quelle journée !,marché:2 heures,prépa:2 heures,120 photos,vaisselle:1 heure,choix des photos:30mn,mise en page 2 mn,il me reste 10 mn pour déguster.)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apétit à tous ceux qui ont faim.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plat créé ce jour pour le bar de MacG

Scarab in the kitchen for you.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Pour la carte des vins j'attends l'autorisation d'un modérateur...

[27 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

ça en a l'air d'être bon mais un peu frugal, n'est il pas???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut organiser une AES grastronomique!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça en a l'air d'être bon mais un peu frugal, n'est il pas???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut organiser une AES grastronomique!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Zen et Epure sont les préceptes du scarab,moi cuisinier pas cuistot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour l'AES gastro c'est d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

Non rien !

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

Dîner 






[28 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

Petit scarabée, être grand chef


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2002)

Je m'occupe du vin !!


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

Pour déjeuner tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pour déjeuner tu proposes quoi ?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le scarabée étant momentanément hors service,son confrére Pilaw Pô de K@w@xz,le remplacera...





Sinon,il reste quelques
rougets.


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Le scarabée étant momentanément hors service,son confrére Pilaw Pô de K@w@xz,le remplacera...





Sinon,il reste quelques
rougets.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois que je vais reprendre le rouget.

Ta pancarte ça me fait penser à une brasserie du côté de st lazare, "MOLLARD" renommée "MOLLARD ET GLAVIAUX"
bon, bof, je sais, mais moi ça m'éclate


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2002)

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Merci à barbarella pour son soutien 
<LI>Merci à Kortali pour sa grande générosité   <LI>Merci à Macinside pour la pub subliminale dans d'autres threads
<LI>Et pour 'tamplan,ce soir un poulet par personne
[/list]


----------



## abba zaba (29 Juin 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cobalt:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*for you*









[29 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Ritchie (30 Juin 2002)

Ceci est un test,

*C'est vraiment chouette ici*


----------



## Ritchie (30 Juin 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)




----------



## iXel (30 Juin 2002)

je vois qu'on a l'esprit culinaire hum j'ai faim!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

P'tit Dej (et aspirine pour certains     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Fallait pas manger n'importe où !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











   ,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l*Le Picnick Continue.*





[30 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kortali:
*





Je m'occupe du vin !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

merci !!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon comme on avait gardé le Yquem de Kortali,et,que alèm l'a ressorti(et,qu'il est à bonne température ! ),on va faire une pose dans le picknik.
J'avais préparé un"*Foie Gras au Pain d'Epices*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ceux qui préférent,il reste des mergez,et,de la biére    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Bon j'viens aider,y a le petit qui attend son nouveau password devant entourage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Vous inquiétez pas on est que deux.


----------



## abba zaba (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

for you






[29 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Miam





[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Cobalt]


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

Bon àa fait rien 







[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

Etça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

Le petit n'a toujours pas son nouveau password.
Il me charge de poster çà.


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

En attendant les plats


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

Hipps!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je garde le lien,temps moyen ce soir.
Que diriez vous d'un resto du coté de Tribeca.
(les desserts sont sublimes)

C'était un message du scrarabée sans password.


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2002)

J'AI FAIM avec vos trucs !!!

MANGER !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

C'est pas vrai ! c'est mon fournisseur de gibier,trés bonne adresse Melaurë,Merci.
Bon tout le monde a compris le principe,il est chaudement recommandé d'envoyer vos plats,adresses,etc...préférés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[hors sujet]Comme tu as pu le constater depuis ce matin je n'ai plus de password ,j'ai mis a ta demande un mail dans mon profil mais quand on change cette option,on reçoit un nouveau mot de passe,ce qui fait que je ne t'ai pas repondu à la rubrique Powerbook,par contre je t'ai fait un mail.[hors sujet]


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

Dépaysement garanti

J'adore cet endroit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Dépaysement garanti

J'adore cet endroit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pareil pour moi 
Il y en a un à Lyon,en couple demandez la table 1(petit coin prés de la cascade,et au calme)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aprés ça un petit
thé,(une bonne adresse dans soho)c'est sur le chemin de Nobu pour le dîner de ce soir ,voyage,voyage...


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab&gt;:
*
Pareil pour moi 
Il y en a un à Lyon,en couple demandez la table 1(petit coin prés de la cascade,et au calme)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aprés ça un petit
thé,(une bonne adresse dans soho)c'est sur le chemin de Nobu pour le dîner de ce soir ,voyage,voyage...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comment ne pas aimer ?

Mes plats préférés :

salade de papayes vertes
salade de boeuf à la citronnelle
le marché flottant
les élégantes de manora
le riz gluant

bon bref tout est succulent, vivement que j'y retourne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

Bientôt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez une petite st jacques fumée aux nouilles croustillantes,pour l'apéro,et,comme on est à hawaï.Un coup de surf,demain au petit jour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'oublions pas un cocktail *Barbarella*,pas belle la vie ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab&gt;:
*Bientôt    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez une petite st jacques fumée aux nouilles croustillantes,pour l'apéro,et,comme on est à hawaï.Un coup de surf,demain au petit jour.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'oublions pas un cocktail Barbarella,pas belle la vie ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je meurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

Elle est où la cachaca ?

Le scarabarman.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

La recette de Barbarella,j'prepare un peu d'avance pour demain.


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;maudit scarabée&gt;:
*Bon apétit    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et je vous préviens c'est pas moi qui nettoierais le micro-onde!!!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut-être responsable dans la vie, tu l'as sali, tu le nettoies, c'est tout !!! Alors !!!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

Dis moi petit scarabée elle était fraîche ta bouillabaisse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

Bon pour me faire pardonner ma mauvaise humeur du jour,je t'invite à dîner aux chandelles à nusa lembogam,petite île proche de Bali,un satécomme entrée,puis,une langouste,péchée du matin pas trés loin de la barriére de corail,pour le dessert





 ,voilà,voilà.La villa surplombe le lagon,derriére il y a une"bathroom"à ciel ouvert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Love


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Dis moi petit scarabée elle était fraîche ta bouillabaisse ? 







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarabouillabaisse&gt;:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Bon, on va dire que c'est le macdo de ce midi


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarabtoplasme&gt;:
*




Bon pour me faire pardonner ma mauvaise humeur du jour,je t'invite à dîner aux chandelles à nusa lembogam,petite île proche de Bali,un satécomme entrée,puis,une langouste,péchée du matin pas trés loin de la barriére de corail,pour le dessert





  ,voilà,voilà.La villa surplombe le lagon,derriére il y a une"bathroom"à ciel ouvert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .Love    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'arrive


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*






Bon, on va dire que c'est le macdo de ce midi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'préfére ça,tu crois qu'j'l'avais pas vu trainer c' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

J'arrive    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas besoin de bagages,je t'offre le sarang,le repas est servi sur un ponton(privé)"lagoon",le chemin j'usqu'à la table tracé au flambeau,c'est beau,ça réchauffe le cur et les blessures de l'âme...


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab-island resort&gt;:
*

Pas besoin de bagages,je t'offre le sarang,le repas est servi sur un ponton(privé)"lagoon",le chemin j'usqu'à la table tracé au flambeau,c'est beau,ça réchauffe le cur et les blessures de l'âme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel séducteur ( pas de smiley qui corresponde à mes émotions)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Quel séducteur ( pas de smiley qui corresponde à mes émotions)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

Qu'est-ce qu'on mange demain ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Quel séducteur ( pas de smiley qui corresponde à mes émotions)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Qu'est-ce qu'on mange demain ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des crevettes au piment d'éspelette,je me souviens d'un trés bon gratin de crabe,içi,pour finir un café amareto qu'ils font superbement bien,par contre s'il y à de la houle,il faudra diner à terre(je donnerais l'adresse de roger dans la baie de cook un autre jour).
*maitai roa !*

NANA.


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab island resort&gt;:
*

Des crevettes au piment d'éspelette,je me souviens d'un trés bon gratin de crabe,içi,pour finir un café amareto qu'ils font superbement bien,par contre s'il y à de la houle,il faudra diner à terre(je donnerais l'adresse de roger dans la baie de cook un autre jour).
maitai roa !

NANA.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En voila un qui sait parler aux femmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu savais comme ça picotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/QB][/QUOTE]

*merçi 'tanplan il était pas bon mon poulet ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

En voila un qui sait parler aux femmes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'oubliais,pas besoin de bagages je t'offre le pareo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NANA


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab island resort&gt;:
*

J'oubliais,pas besoin de bagages je t'offre le pareo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NANA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab island resort&gt;:
*


NANA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et ça c'est quoi ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et ça c'est quoi ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça veut dire"au revoir"en tahitien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(dimanche grand tamaharé à huahiné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
.une sorte de super picknik mais en mieux.


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scarab island resort&gt;:
*

ça veut dire"au revoir"en tahitien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(dimanche grand tamaharé à huahiné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
.une sorte de super picknik mais en mieux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors bonne nuit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

alors bonne nuit    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

j'ai faim


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

J'ai plus les clés pour entrer depuis hier,j'en ai marre d'escalader le mur.Pas de password,il y a du boycottage dans l'air ou je suis parano  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Toute façon y'avait de la bouillabaisse au chaud pour toi belle enfant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je vais me petit-suicider


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;maudit scarabée 

Moi je vais me petit-suicider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mais non ! et puis le suicide est puni (peine de mort) alors ça vaut pas le coup 

Pour ton password fai tune réclamation RAR.

Je vais goûter cette bouillabaisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

Bon apétit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*et je vous préviens c'est pas moi qui nettoierais le micro-onde!!!*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

s'tanplan style tonight!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par &lt;imacDo&gt;:
> [QB]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



			Posté à l'origine par &lt;imacDo&gt;:
[QB]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ben faut t'en servir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;machintruc&gt;:
*






  faut lire jusqu'au bout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'a pin comprris


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;imacDo&gt;:
*
















s'tanplan style tonight!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_T'as compris là?_


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;machintruc&gt;:
*






  faut lire jusqu'au bout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La ya un problème ouvre un sujet de protestation, et fait une pétition, faut faire quelque chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

La ya un problème ouvre un sujet de protestation, et fait une pétition, faut faire quelque chose    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(???j'ai fais 2 demandes à l'identification,1 mail au webmaster,et,alèm est au courant)

Bon vu qu'on est trois ce soir,j'ai prévu trois bouteilles pour le gigôt,ça vous va


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;scrarab&gt;:
*

(???j'ai fais 2 demandes à l'identification,1 mail au webmaster,et,alèm est au courant)

Bon vu qu'on est trois ce soir,j'ai prévu trois bouteilles pour le gigôt,ça vous va   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour moi c'est


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

s'tanplan style tonight!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;le troisiéme convive&gt;:
*
















s'tanplan style tonight!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Pour moi c'est   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'crois bien qu'on va s'filer 'tanplan a plus l'air d'être dans le coin,trois bouteilles pour deux


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;l'algorithme anonyme&gt;:
*

j'crois bien qu'on va s'filer 'tanplan a plus l'air d'être dans le coin,trois bouteilles pour deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas très joli joli d'abandonner son chien sur le bord de la route... Hein ? Hein!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureusement que je sais rentrer tout seul!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

C'est pas très joli joli d'abandonner son chien sur le bord de la route... Hein ? Hein!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureusement que je sais rentrer tout seul!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben c'est toi qu'étais parti courir la boxer femelle !Toute façon y a toujours de quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'inquiéte


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2002)

Pour les gens qui cherchent un bon restaurant alsacien à Lyon, je vous conseille :

LE BISTROT DE SAINT NIZIER (LE SCHNOCK)	
Tradition Classique 
Flammekueche 
Choucroute 

	0478284312

12, rue Longue	Lyon	69001	


J'adore ...


Note : avec la choucroute royale, plus besoin de manger après pendant 48 heures ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*Pour les gens qui cherchent un bon restaurant alsacien à Lyon, je vous conseille :

LE BISTROT DE SAINT NIZIER (LE SCHNOCK)	
Tradition Classique 
Flammekueche 
Choucroute 

	0478284312

12, rue Longue	Lyon	69001	


J'adore ...


Note : avec la choucroute royale, plus besoin de manger après pendant 48 heures ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
J'crois bien que j'vais aller m'en taper une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça caille aujourd'hui à Lyon !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

*sympa c'resto a+*













[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

bon voyage

à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*bon voyage

à bientôt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu t'en vas ??


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Tu t'en vas ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça doit quand même être pas mal ce petit circuit gastronomique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , enfin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

Encore un mois et demi avant les vacances...
 donc du taf à n'en plus finir + les gens qui vous coursent après.... dans ce labyrinthe
 heureusement  bientôt jaguar sera là ....
 Donc, une salade du chef et un verre de blanc.
 pour le reste :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:

 pour le reste :
 NON NON ET NON !!![/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as bien raison, là je vais chez le dentiste, je déteste cet homme    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  en fait je crois que je le hais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ben non    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça doit quand même être pas mal ce petit circuit gastronomique    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , enfin...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si,si trés bon programme,j'croyais qu'c'était pour de vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu prendras bien un p'tit gateau avec ton café.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Encore un mois et demi avant les vacances...
 donc du taf à n'en plus finir + les gens qui vous coursent après.... dans ce labyrinthe
 heureusement  bientôt jaguar sera là ....
 Donc, une salade du chef et un verre de blanc.
 pour le reste :
 NON NON ET NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yo!,madame qui dit non au resto.
Ca avance cette histoire de taupes,y faudrait que j'monte un élevage avant l'hiver,y à pas mal de monde qui mange des taupes à MacG...
Sinon ici tout est gratuit,pas besoin de dire...

Non,non,non,au moment de l'addition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prendez bien un p'tit gateau avec le café


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Si,si trés bon programme,j'croyais qu'c'était pour de vrai   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu prendras bien un p'tit gateau avec ton café.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste un alors, plus ce serait de trop, et pas de café, sinon je risque de mordre mon tortionnaire.
Allez j'y vais, c'est l'heure, j'entend déjà le bruit de la roulette


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Juste un alors, plus ce serait de trop, et pas de café, sinon je risque de mordre mon tortionnaire.
Allez j'y vais, c'est l'heure, j'entend déjà le bruit de la roulette      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

courage !!

[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

courage !!

[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rien que d'y penser, j'en aifroid dans le dos brrrrrr


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

courage !!

[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila que j'ai oublié le titre du film


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Voila que j'ai oublié le titre du film    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai retrouvé : Marathon man


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

J'ai retrouvé : Marathon man   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





J'vais faire un tour,j'te laisse les clés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouvrez donc un canon avec 'tanplan.
A+


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*





J'vais faire un tour,j'te laisse les clés.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouvrez donc un canon avec 'tanplan.
A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiète pas pour nous, prend ton temps


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

Je constate une chose en tout cas,c'est que les filles à MacG ne sont pas au régime toute l'année,bon à part Lolita(mais à son age on préfère les sucettes !).
Bravo mesdames soit vous avez un physique en béton,soit vous n'en avez rien à cirer,et,dans les deux cas le scarabée vous respecte.
Dîner
*Think Different With Food !*


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Je constate une chose en tout cas,c'est que les filles à MacG ne sont pas au régime toute l'année,bon à part Lolita(mais à son age on préfère les sucettes !).
Bravo mesdames soit vous avez un physique en béton,soit vous n'en avez rien à cirer,et,dans les deux cas le scarabée vous respecte.
Dîner
Think Different With Food !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est joli mais les assiettes sont vides


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

C'est joli mais les assiettes sont vides    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais c'est joli !!!
Faut zapper sur les liens belle enfant


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Je constate une chose en tout cas,c'est que les filles à MacG ne sont pas au régime toute l'année,bon à part Lolita(mais à son age on préfère les sucettes !).
Bravo mesdames soit vous avez un physique en béton,soit vous n'en avez rien à cirer,et,dans les deux cas le scarabée vous respecte.
Dîner
Think Different With Food !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, on peut aimer manger sans pour autant se baffrer.
Manger est un art, comme se parfumer, se maquiller, plus c'est léger mieux c'est. Enfin, c'est mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Bon, on peut aimer manger sans pour autant se baffrer.
Manger est un art, comme se parfumer, se maquiller, plus c'est léger mieux c'est. Enfin, c'est mon avis.        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>










Dr Mackie m'a clooner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on s'en jettait un petit,un d'ces cocktails dont tu as le secret      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

A la nôtre, ce soir comme on dit je suis mal vissée, alors je vais me légumer devant ma télé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*A la nôtre, ce soir comme on dit je suis mal vissée, alors je vais me légumer devant ma télé      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


 j'crois bien qu'c'est la faute au dentiste    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon julie lescaut,espérons que n'guma va se sortir de son contrôle fiscal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







note:il y a un&lt;cinq derniéres mn&gt;avec raymond souplex sur jimmy à 0h00

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

Non rien,j'viens de trouver ça,c'est tout.
Pas belle la vie ???


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Non rien,j'viens de trouver ça,c'est tout.
Pas belle la vie ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si,si, il fait pas trop chaud, ni trop sec, presque l'idéal


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

si,si, il fait pas trop chaud, ni trop sec, presque l'idéal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma doudou qui est plutôt,branchée ciné,vient de m'envoyer ça,de la machine d'a coté,c'est la fête çe soir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

si,si, il fait pas trop chaud, ni trop sec, presque l'idéal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au fait,tu fais la gueule pour de vrai   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une petite crevette de chez"Bubba Gump" ???




J'vois de quoi tu parlais c'est entrain d'arriver sur Lyon


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Au fait,tu fais la gueule pour de vrai     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une petite crevette de chez"Bubba Gump" ???




J'vois de quoi tu parlais c'est entrain d'arriver sur Lyon    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui, quand j'fais la gueule c'est pour de vrai, sinon aucun intérêt, en général ça dure pas.

Si ça arrive sur Lyon  tu vas comprendre, mais chez vous là-bas ce sera la nuit, chez nous, ici, ça a été toute la journée,
 mais c'est sans rancune, il paraît que c'est la faute à un courant marin plus chaud que d'habitude, et que ça perturbe la météo, enfin c'est comme ça, et puis le rayon de soleil est juste caché par un nuage, alors il suffit de virer le nuage, bon je sais plus où j'en étais, c'est très perturbant, euh, bon, ben, voila  










P.S. sympas ces crevettes,    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
> *P.S. sympas ces crevettes,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

*j'ai !*
Le facteur viens juste de sonner,ça arrive tout droit de martinique,pas encore eu le temps de deballer


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*



			Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
[QB]

ben oui, quand j'fais la gueule c'est pour de vrai, sinon aucun intérêt, en général ça dure pas.

Si ça arrive sur Lyon  tu vas comprendre, mais chez vous là-bas ce sera la nuit, chez nous, ici, ça a été toute la journée,
 mais c'est sans rancune, il paraît que c'est la faute à un courant marin plus chaud que d'habitude, et que ça perturbe la météo, enfin c'est comme ça, et puis le rayon de soleil est juste caché par un nuage, alors il suffit de virer le nuage, bon je sais plus où j'en étais, c'est très perturbant, euh, bon, ben, voila  










P.S. sympas ces crevettes,       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[QB]


Super ton siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> C'est à cause du rhum que j'ai bu pour me réchauffer pendant que je le créait


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*



super ton siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis d'accord mais je reste tout de même modeste, signé : "barbarella WEBMASTER"


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*





Si c'est pas trop tôt pour toi,prends donc un coup de champ,c'est trés bon pour l'anim'Flash   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à la tienne...

!*[/b]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour le champ il n'est jamais trop tard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Pour le champ il n'est jamais trop tard    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
On se déchaîne, Barbarella ???


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Je suis d'accord mais je reste tout de même modeste, signé : "barbarella WEBMASTER"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu n'as plus qu'à mettre l'adresse dans ton profil qu'on se marre tous!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Je suis d'accord mais je reste tout de même modeste, signé : "barbarella WEBMASTER"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*web'barb'master'est làààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà!!*








Ce weekendemaa tahiti au tiki village Moorêa.






 Et biére locale à volonté

(un lien pour 'tanplan adultes seulement)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

J'vous assure qu'il faut surfer,un peu la d'ssus,il y a même des tee-shirts smileys à commander,et,pleins de recettes de crevettes"bubbagump"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah!! un rayon de soleil,j'vais voir ça a+

(sinon le grand maa tahiti du week-end est en prépa)




*in the kitchen for you !!*

[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

C'est à cause du rhum que j'ai bu pour me réchauffer pendant que je le créait    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





Si c'est pas trop tôt pour toi,prends donc un coup de champ,c'est trés bon pour l'anim'Flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à la tienne...

*super ton siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !*


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Tu n'as plus qu'à mettre l'adresse dans ton profil qu'on se marre tous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les  pancartes fonctionnent pas, sinon t'aurais eu droit à un P'tit C.., et puis c'est pas gentil de se moquer


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------------------
On se déchaîne, Barbarella ???









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait du bien de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

10mn plus tard...









 J'vous laisse


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*


(un lien pour 'tanplan adultes seulement)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne suis pas "très" bière...
Mais pour les homards et le soleil polynésien, c'est Ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Tu as une très belle table d'hotes!_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Je ne suis pas "très" bière...
Mais pour les homards et le soleil polynésien, c'est Ok!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu as une très belle table d'hotes!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*pour la biére c'était rapport à ton smiley"beer",mais tahitiennes peut être ?Pour le homard c'est noté(j'ai des prix 12 piéce) pour l'AES...*





 sieste !!!

2iéme astuce(mais pour l'hiver):
pendant que vous déjeunez,mettez le tiBook
sous la couette,et,douce sera la sieste !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Tu as une très belle table d'hotes!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu passe à lyon,et,que j'y suis no'problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne dis rien à aricosec


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Si tu passe à lyon,et,que j'y suis no'problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne dis rien à aricosec    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Si je passe un de ces jours dans ta belle ville, je m'invite! 




_Chose promise..._


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






     Si je passe un de ces jours dans ta belle ville, je m'invite! 




Chose promise...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*ok*
Bon j'vais m'coucher,la poire ma tuer     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

ok
Bon j'vais m'coucher,la poire ma tuer          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







*CAFÉ !**

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

huuuuuuum !!!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*huuuuuuum !!!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>















Il en faut bien 2    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*huuuuuuum !!!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi...héhé !




*et en plus le billet d'avion était dans l'huitre,quelle bonne idée il a eu ce scarabée de faire un wekende polynésien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

vivi...héhé ! 


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel joli futur collier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Quel joli futur collier    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*humm j'ai dis billet d'avion !*




*mais les coquilles ça fait de trés beaux colliers...*



*Scarab around the world(for me! hé hé)*


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

humm j'ai dis billet d'avion !




mais les coquilles ça fait de trés beaux colliers...



Scarab around the world(for me! hé hé)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*mais les coquilles ça fait de trés beaux colliers...*


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

mais les coquilles ça fait de trés beaux colliers...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça c'est pas mal !!!!

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

mais les coquilles ça fait de trés beaux colliers...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon OKAY pour une bague!et,un collier de coquilles.





[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Astuce du jour,vous possédez un powerBook,
Deux homards breton,exportez 25 GO de vidéo,
il ne vous reste qu'à fendre les homards en deux.
cuisson 10mn sur tiBook capot fermé.

note  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our du homard canadien(export 18GO suffisent)

*Voilà thebiglebowsky avait envie de homard !*

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

*PladuJ !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Yakitori et Bianco Italiano.








*scarab around the*


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*PladuJ !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Yakitori et Bianco Italiano.








scarab around the



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vite à table


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

*Note importante aux clients du resto MacG*

Nous vous remerciont de bien vouloir faire attention à nos nouveaux compagnons.







  Les nains arrivés,ce matin pour tenir l'élevage de taupes.
*Ne Marchez Pas Dessus !*En sortant du resto...
Avec ce que vous buvez,je crains pour leur survie.





  mangez moi,mangez moi,mangez moi...

[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Vite à table   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Et,pour ce soir ufs coque,on va faire soft.*


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Et,pour ce soir ufs coque,on va faire soft.








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

huuuuuuuuuuuuum avec des mouillettes au beurre salé


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

Et avec ça on boit quoi ? 

Faut une idée, dans un petit quart d'heure je passe à table pour de vrai, j'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Et avec ça on boit quoi ? 

Faut une idée, dans un petit quart d'heure je passe à table pour de vrai, j'ai faim    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé belle enfant j'étais,sorti,pas grand monde ce soir.
Voilà,j'ai pensé à un Puligny Combettes,et,comme il est jamais trop tard,bon apétit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

huuuuuuuuuuuuum avec des mouillettes au beurre salé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je reconnais là,la connaisseuse gastronome que tu est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*scarab around the*



*with you !*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

*Balinais Aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Dis donc ça à l'air chaud chez thebig!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et là c'est rien, après thebig se déguise en mannequin d'pisse et essaie d'éteindre l'ampoule du plafonnier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et là c'est rien, après thebig se déguise en mannequin d'pisse et essaie d'éteindre l'ampoule du plafonnier    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mazette (si je puis dire),Barbarella tu m'a l'air en forme,ça va donner ce soir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*
Voilà thebiglebowsky avait envie de homard !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Petit Scarabée ! Ce homard tendrement cuit sur Titanium est une pure merveille...
Si j'osais, je dirais que j'en pince pour tes recettes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D'ailleurs, c'est un mets totalement aphrodisiaque parce que le Homard ti niques Arrrffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

Moi ! (quand j'étais petit...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi ! (quand j'étais petit...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*il est pas mignon TheBig ?*






Bon pour les moules,y a encore du boulot,on finit de les pêcher,aprés il faut les nettoyer(3 tonnes quand même !),enfin les faire livrer chez TheBig !







Tu peux faire préchauffer la baignoire,faudra au moins ça,et,en plusieurs services encore


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

*Souvenez vous l'été 69 TheBig partit en vélo pour Woodstock...*

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi ! (quand j'étais petit...)     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quinze plus tard











[09 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Souvenez vous l'été 69 TheBig partit en vélo pour Woodstock...


Quinze plus tard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











]http://annegarn.free.fr/archives/photos/dick75.htm[/IMG][/URL]

[09 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 ????????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

(je la refais en propre)
Allez encore une fois...
Aprés je m'occupe des "Moules Frites"

*Souvenez vous l'été 69 TheBig partit en vélo pour Woodstock...*

    <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi ! (quand j'étais petit...)      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quinze ans plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*(je la refais en propre)
Allez encore une fois...
Aprés je m'occupe des "Moules Frites"

Souvenez vous l'été 69 TheBig partit en vélo pour Woodstock...



Quinze ans plus tard









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  ça entretient, 

Alors ces moules frites    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on boit quoi avec


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

J'avais mis de la Leffe,mais je ne crains pas un Pouilly Fumé.


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Balinais Aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

miam, miam, et ce soir on va chez thebig faire une soirée moules frites


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

miam, miam, et ce soir on va chez thebig faire une soirée moules frites



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis donc ça à l'air chaud chez thebig!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

C'est la "vraie" vie tout ça... ...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

N'est ce pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon aprés ça je repards dans le monde chercher un PladuJ     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*scarab around the*


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*





  N'est ce pas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon aprés ça je repards dans le monde chercher un PladuJ      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scarab around the



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Après les agapes d'hier, qqc de léger STP


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

Pas d'problème belle enfant,naturel,et,eau de source,pour midi.









*Yesss !!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Super, comme ça ce soir on pourra déguster ça
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
On invite aussi Lolita alors ???


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
On invite aussi Lolita alors ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

of course


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
-------------------------

Super, comme ça ce soir on pourra déguster ça









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
On invite aussi Lolita alors ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Okay,je tache de touver quelques bouteilles de Vega Sicilia (le 98 une merveille),et,des tapas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Around*


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Okay,je tache de touver quelques bouteilles de Vega Sicilia (le 98 une merveille),et,des tapas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Around



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

N'oublies pas le JABUGO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'elle soirée encore


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

*OLA !!!*






















[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
> [QB]*OLA !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

N'oublies pas le JABUGO   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'elle soirée encore    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Du vrai cochon Nero   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









note:je viens de recevoir un MSN du Mac d'à coté,je cite"j'ai faim".J'vais voir ça ! à+ belle enfant


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Du vrai cochon Nero    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









note:je viens de recevoir un MSN du Mac d'à coté,je cite"j'ai faim".J'vais voir ça ! à+ belle enfant*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Prends ton temps, je m'occupe du BELLOTA-BELLOTA


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



			Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
[QB]OLA !!!

Dans mon pays l'Espagne,OLE, dans mon pays l'Espagne, OLE,
Ya des montagnes comme ça, ya des montagnes comme ça (ALLEZ TOUS EN COEUR) dans mon pays .........
quelle ambiance !!! 




Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> Hoy en mi ventana brilla el sol, y el corazón
> Se pone triste contemplando la ciudad
> ...


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Pas d'problème belle enfant,naturel,et,eau de source,pour midi.









Yesss !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Super, comme ça ce soir on pourra déguster ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2002)

Nous allons fêter ça,n'est ce pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

On est pas dans le bar pour rien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> Nous allons fêter ça,n'est ce pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 





   <hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas de refus, après ces derniers jours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> Nous allons fêter ça,n'est ce pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 





   <hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas de refus, après ces derniers jours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Hésitez pas a demander l'aide d'alèm pour le service /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif il a fait ca Samedi a un mariage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif il doit etre rodé maintenant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> Nous allons fêter ça,n'est ce pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 





   <hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas de refus, après ces derniers jours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Hésitez pas a demander l'aide d'alèm pour le service /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif il a fait ca Samedi a un mariage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif il doit etre rodé maintenant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
  <hr /></blockquote>

Pas besoin on se sert à la louche 





 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr>* Post gastronomique cette nuit







la recette du gloubi-boulga,

Il faut bien choisir tous les ingrédients.
Casimir est difficile !
Pour les quantités, c'est à vous de juger ou d'innover.

Dans un grand saladier, vous mélangez :
de la confiture de fraises,
des bananes mûres à point, bien écrasées,
du chocolat rapé,
de la moutarde de Dijon, très forte,
une saucisse de Toulouse, crue mais tiède.

A cette recette de base, Casimir ajoutait parfois :
quelques anchois,
ou un peu de crème chantilly.

mmmhm ! on va se régaler !

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr>    <hr /></blockquote>

En tout cas j'aurais préféré le caviar, accompagnée d'une petite vodka, les violons, et tout, et tout  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

après toutes ces émotions je propose à pour  midi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

et pour accompagner  rouge, blanc, rosé ????


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

Et ben voilà,comme ça 'tanplan va nous faire des  *pouet !* 

En attendant TheBig,pas grand monde içi ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Pas envie ce soir,toujours pas de nouvelles de TheBig  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Bagels,ufs au plat,et,cigare volant 99 pour tout le monde...


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Pas envie ce soir,toujours pas de nouvelles de TheBig  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Bagels,ufs au plat,et,cigare volant 99 pour tout le monde...









*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour moi c'est parfait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Pour moi c'est parfait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bien avec toi,t'aimes tout  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

C'est bien avec toi,t'aimes tout  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>














Pour ce midi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

*PETIT SCARABEE AU BOULOT !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * PETIT SCARABEE AU BOULOT !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tu l'as trouvé où celui la  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 















Pour ce midi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je vois que tu n'as pas le nez dans ta poche  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ,de quoi rivaliser
avec le légendaire flair de 'tanplan  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bon ben j'vais m'y mettre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Tu l'as trouvé où celui la  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>




ICI


http://www.la-vieille-auberge.com/structur/images/accueil/vin.jpg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

J'pars en fin de semaine,mais j'sais pas si j'vais lui laisser les clés.
J'crois bien qu'on va fermer...Toute façon y a attaque en règle,on
a perdu deux étoiles ce matin,Y a plus qu'a manger des taupes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 














Pour ce midi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


ET CA POUR LE DESSERT :


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

_c'est  ici j'avais pas vu
qu'on affiche ses recettes
j'en ais une pas trop connu
mais elle est pourtant bébéte

vous prenez une becasse
mais surtout sans la plumer
vous l'enduiser de mélasse
et l'attachez bien serré

vous préchauffez votre four
a quelque deux cent degré
et surtout  avec amour
la bestiole vous y glissez

vous avez bien sur avant
dans un plat bien décoré
de quelqu'olives et cure dents
mis des patates dorés

quand l'oiseau est a point
il vous faut le decouper
et pour ça mais avec soins
commencez a l'préparer

la    mélasse refroidi
lui fait comme une carapace
c'est bien plus facile ainsi
de plumer votre bécasse

comme vous n' l'aviez pas vidé
ça lui fait un gout de chiotte
excusez j'ai oublié
je n'vous envoi pas la note_ 






 ...........cocotte !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


ET CA POUR LE DESSERT :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

*Il s'occupe de tout, sympa, non ?*





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

*J'viens juste de faire rentrer ça,pour le retour du Dude !!!*


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

Qu'en penses tu ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* J'pars en fin de semaine,mais j'sais pas si j'vais lui laisser les clés.
J'crois bien qu'on va fermer...Toute façon y a attaque en règle,on
a perdu deux étoiles ce matin,Y a plus qu'a manger des taupes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif




*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un coup bas du guide michelin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* J'pars en fin de semaine,mais j'sais pas si j'vais lui laisser les clés.
J'crois bien qu'on va fermer...Toute façon y a attaque en règle,on
a perdu deux étoiles ce matin,Y a plus qu'a manger des taupes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif




*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un coup bas du guide michelin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif , mais on va pas se laisser faire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Y en a deux similaires...
1/Dans de l'argile,sous la cendre.
2/Dans du goudron pour les fins de chantier.
*Heureusement qu'on a du petrus ! *


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est un coup bas du guide michelin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif , mais on va pas se laisser faire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'en ai retrouvé une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Qu'en penses tu ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Vu le temps on va peut-être s'expatrier,non??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est un coup bas du guide michelin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif , mais on va pas se laisser faire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Avec la recette du Gloubi,fallait si attendre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Vu le temps on va peut-être s'expatrier,non??




*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

QU'ENTEND JE !   QU'OUI JE !du pétrus pour le belge,ça va pas SCARABE,ont venait de se réconcilier,tu va pas donner ça a l'éleveur d'opossums,une bibine suffira,et encore une kron.......(PUB interdite),pas gacher le nectar avec ce p'tit gars,l'a déja biberonné mon clos vougeot,lors de sa visite surprise a ma bonne.
il s'est fait prendre pour un facteur,elle a cru que c'était pour le piano,il a fait tomber  ses clés,quand elle s'est baissé,il l'a.............   OH c'est affeux,il l'a............. 

elle m'a donné congé et est parti pour la belgique,je vous jure il m'en auras fait voir
pas de pétrus pour l'intrus   





 .............chauffeur d'autobus
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*quand elle s'est baissé,il l'a.............   OH c'est affeux,il l'a............. 
*<hr /></blockquote>
----------------------------
Tu sais très bien que c'était un lamentable accident : j'avais glissé sur une de tes charentaises et je me suis rattrapé à ce que je pouvais ... bof ! la bonne, elle avait pas l'air de se plaindre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : c'est minable de vouloir briser ma réputation sur le forum  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* QU'ENTEND JE !   QU'OUI JE !du pétrus pour le belge,ça va pas SCARABE,ont venait de se réconcilier,tu va pas donner ça a l'éleveur d'opossums,une bibine suffira,et encore une kron.......(PUB interdite),pas gacher le nectar avec ce p'tit gars,l'a déja biberonné mon clos vougeot,lors de sa visite surprise a ma bonne.
il s'est fait prendre pour un facteur,elle a cru que c'était pour le piano,il a fait tomber  ses clés,quand elle s'est baissé,il l'a.............   OH c'est affeux,il l'a............. elle m'a donné congé et est parti pour la belgique,je vous jure il m'en auras fait voir
pas de pétrus pour l'intrus   





 .............chauffeur d'autobus
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote> 

Goutes donc ça...
Apero:




Brouillade aux truffes
Brouiado de rabasso             
Préparation : 10 mn, Cuisson : 15 mn
 	1 truffe - 12 oeufs - 100g de beurre - 2 cuillerées à soupe d'huile d'olive - sel - poivre.
Coupez la truffe en petits dés. Cassez les oeufs dans une terrine; crevez le jaune à la fourchette; brouillez-les légèrement. Couvrez la terrine d'un torchon propre et laissez ainsi, dans un endroit frais, pendant 1 heure, afin que les oeufs prennent tout le parfum de la truffe. Au moment de la préparation, coupez le beurre en petits morceaux et incorporez-le aux oeufs. Salez et poivrez. Versez la préparation dans un poêlon en terre, et faites cuire au bain-marie, sans cesser de tourner à la cuiller en bois. Dès que la brouillade est crémeuse, retirez du feu et servez immédiatement, accompagné de croûtons grillés.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

Sympa ça ! Petit Scarabée ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quand je pense que je vais me taper un sandwich lyophilisé et plasticisé ce midi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Vivement ce soir qu'on pantagruélise un peu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Sympa ça ! Petit Scarabée ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quand je pense que je vais me taper un sandwich lyophilisé et plasticisé ce midi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Vivement ce soir qu'on pantagruélise un peu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

En attendant ce soir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

Et voilà !!! J'ai bavé sur mon clavier et ma souris est toute collante maintenant ...!
Tu pourrais pas être sérieux 5 minutes, Petit Scarabée, surtout avec les frites ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Et voilà !!! J'ai bavé sur mon clavier et ma souris est toute collante maintenant ...!
Tu pourrais pas être sérieux 5 minutes, Petit Scarabée, surtout avec les frites ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'imagine l'état de ta barbe,si c'est tombé jusque sur le clavier et la souris  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

C'est plus une barbe, c'est une éponge ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est plus une barbe, c'est une éponge ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Cadeau d'la maison  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

*Pour le retour de THEBIG*





A la notre, à MACGE, au bar, a toute la bande d'ivrognes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Pour le retour de THEBIG





A la notre, à MACGE, au bar, a toute la bande d'ivrognes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

A la vôtre,à la tienne belle enfant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2002)

*c'est la fête*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * c'est la fête *



T'as des soucis digestifs  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

*Est Hop !!! C'est parti*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

Allez une fois ! Bande de fêtards ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Comme Petit Scarabée m'avait mis l'eau à la bouche (slurp), j'ai laissé tombé le sandwich crouteux et je suis sorti déguster une bonne entrecôte frites + une (euh ! deux) Jupiler dégoulinantes de rosée ...
Le pied, je vous dis ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Burrrppp !
A votre santé éternelle, mes Soeurs et Frères !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
T'as des soucis digestifs  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>-------------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Allez une fois ! Bande de fêtards ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Comme Petit Scarabée m'avait mis l'eau à la bouche (slurp), j'ai laissé tombé le sandwich crouteux et je suis sorti déguster une bonne entrecôte frites + une (euh ! deux) Jupiler dégoulinantes de rosée ...
Le pied, je vous dis ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Burrrppp !
A votre santé éternelle, mes Soeurs et Frères !
*<hr /></blockquote>

*Pareil,le frigo était vide !!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* -------------------------
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Pareil,le frigo était vide !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>-----------------------
Béni soit le vide de ce frigo qui nous permet de faire le plein d'autant de bonnes choses !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
-------------------------
Arrête, je vais me péter la rate !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* -----------------------
Béni soit le vide de ce frigo qui nous permet de faire le plein d'autant de bonnes choses !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas tout ça,mais on va pas s'laisser aller c'est l'heure du café  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif





Dis donc leGritch à l'air de toucher en cuisine on pourrait peut-être lui laisser les clés  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

J'en ai retrouvé une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

*T'es forte ça a marché !!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Toujours pas de password ???


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Toujours pas de password ???   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'était moi, je sais pas c'qui s'est passé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'était moi, je sais pas c'qui s'est passé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca devait arriver,à force de manger des cookies  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Ca devait arriver,à force de manger des cookies*<hr /></blockquote>
-----------------------------
C'est pour se remettre de ses émotions de la nuit dernière lors de l'attaque des Osxiens ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
D'ailleurs, Lolita vient aussi de tomber endormie sur sa paëlla... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Arrrffff


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
-----------------------------
C'est pour se remettre de ses émotions de la nuit dernière lors de l'attaque des Osxiens ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
D'ailleurs, Lolita vient aussi de tomber endormie sur sa paëlla... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Arrrffff  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est dangeureux la paëlla,y a des langoustines,et,puis j'sais pas si Lolita va aimer le teint "safran"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
j'sais pas si Lolita va aimer le teint "safran"
*<hr /></blockquote>
---------------------
safran chement, je ne sais pas te répondre ...arrfff   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quant aux pinces de langoustines, c'est effectivement dangereux, mais pratique pour se curer le nez en toute discrétion (en fait, tu fais semblant de manger la langoustine tout en te servant des pinces à bon escient...)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
---------------------
safran chement, je ne sais pas te répondre ...arrfff   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quant aux pinces de langoustines, c'est effectivement dangereux, mais pratique pour se curer le nez en toute discrétion (en fait, tu fais semblant de manger la langoustine tout en te servant des pinces à bon escient...)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Ca devait arriver,à force de manger des cookies  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

ça devait arriver! Gourmande comme tu es et avec un cordon bleu comme petit scarabée...
Après toutes ces ripailles pour le retour du DUDE, vous m'avez laissé quelques truffes? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

*on  t'a gardé ça : *


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

Je sais encore reconnaitre des truffes d'un peigne!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

 vous m'avez laissé quelques truffes? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Y a de quoi,à plus  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 











PS:reste une caisse de petrus .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *<hr /></blockquote> 

Oui mais ici on est du bon coté du miroir,n'est ce pas belle enfant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais ici on est du bon coté du miroir,n'est ce pas belle enfant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

*heureusement !*





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

heureusement !





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

*tu fais quoi ce soir ???*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

tu fais quoi ce soir ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote> *ça*



*pourquoi ?*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * ça
> 
> 
> 
> pourquoi ? *


Non rien.
Comme ça ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

*Ils font ça ?*






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ils font ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu veux,mais on laisse le paillasson à l'entrée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

*ou ça ?*



*peut-être ?*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * ou ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> peut-être ? *








J'm'occupe du vin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 





J'm'occupe du vin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Quelque chose de léger s'il te plaît, avec ces grosses chaleurs..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Quelque chose de léger s'il te plaît, avec ces grosses chaleurs..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Restons au champagne,voilà,une petite merveille on ne peut plus confidentielle  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu as raison, mieux vaut éviter les mélanges  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  Pfffff......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



ça c'est sur avec la biére,eh ben voilà  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
encore un qui va nous faire des allus...




*modération ???*


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Puisque tu as commencé, vas-y craches ton venin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Puisque tu as commencé, vas-y craches ton venin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais pas ici, j'ouvre un sujet pour ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Puisque tu as commencé, vas-y craches ton venin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

*laisse donc les jeunes s'amuser,on va aller se boire l'apéro*


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Désolée, mais trop, c'est trop, cependant OK pour l'apéro, ça va me donner la pêche  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Puisque tu as commencé, vas-y craches ton venin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Téléphone !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

j'ai bon?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Mais pas ici, j'ouvre un sujet pour ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

t'as l'air d'aimer ouvrir ce genre de sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

Tiens mon gars on fait aussi d'la vente à emporter (tva 5,5%) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Désolée, mais trop, c'est trop, cependant OK pour l'apéro, ça va me donner la pêche  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *



*Champagne !* Mais ma coupe est vide contrairement à... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'as l'air d'aimer ouvrir ce genre de sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, moi je suis là pour m'amuser, pour me faire plaisir, et j'ai la prétention de penser que je n'emmerde personne, alors je t'ai dis pas ici.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Tiens mon gars on fait aussi d'la vente à emporter (tva 5,5%) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bin voilaaaaaaaaaaaa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Non, moi je suis là pour m'amuser, pour me faire plaisir, et j'ai la prétention de penser que je n'emmerde personne, alors je t'ai dis pas ici.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

de n'emmerder personne ? raté

ensuite, tu devrais te remettre à fumer, ça nous préserverait de tes petits caprices merci et tout sujet personnel comme celui que tu as fais sans même réfléchir à mon post et en y voyant qu'une attaque (très con comme idée mais bon tu dois croire que je suis braqué contre toi et à ce qu'il me semble la parano se soigne) je disais donc tout sujet personnel sera effacé.

tu crois venir pour t'amuser ? et bien fais le avec un esprit positif et tu verras peut-être les choses sous un autre jour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Champagne ! Mais ma coupe est vide contrairement à... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Allez
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'en avais rservée une au frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

de n'emmerder personne ? raté?

ensuite, tu devrais te remettre à fumer, ça nous préserverait de tes petits caprices? merci et tout sujet personnel comme celui que tu as fais sans même réfléchir à mon post et en y voyant qu'une attaque (très con comme idée mais bon tu dois croire que je suis braqué contre toi et à ce qu'il me semble la parano se soigne) je disais donc tout sujet personnel sera effacé.

tu crois venir pour t'amuser ? et bien fais le avec un esprit positif? et tu verras peut-être les choses sous un autre jour? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est facile de traiter les autres de parano après les avoir chercher... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Laisse tomber ce genre de provo Alèm...
Et je ne pense vraiment pas que Barbarella est un esprit négatif! Au contraire d'autres dont je fais malheureusement parti, à l'insu de mon plein grès bien évidement. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

*adecias les pitchounets le scarabée n'aime pas la boue,il marche dessus*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

*s'cuzez moi j'passais juste récupérer mes coockies*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

*Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce qu'on va manger demain, nombreux comme on est, il faudra bien ça*


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

zavez pas vu _La Grande Bouffe_ ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * zavez pas vu La Grande Bouffe ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *



En virtuel ? NON  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

En virtuel ? NON  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


et au cinéma, t'appelles ça comment ?


réel ?



non



bon



bah



alors



faut



pas 



pousser



mémé



dans 



les 



orties



elle 



risquerait 



de 



crever



sans



avoir



rédigé



son



testament



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


et au cinéma, t'appelles ça comment ?


réel ?



non



bon



bah



alors



faut



pas 



pousser



mémé



dans 



les 



orties



elle 



risquerait 



de 



crever



sans



avoir



rédigé



son



testament



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


Hé Maurice, tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2002)

_BOF ! C'EST BIEN BEAU TOUT ça MAIS QUAND EST CE QU'ON MANGE_  *???*


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* BOF ! C'EST BIEN BEAU TOUT ça MAIS QUAND EST CE QU'ON MANGE  ??? 




*<hr /></blockquote>

*Tiens, quelques zakouski pour patienter*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

J'en viens à fantasmer sur le jour où, dans quelques centaines ou milliers d'années, il suffira de cliquer sur une image virtuelle pour obtenir immédiatement l'original en "vrai" ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : par contre, risque d'y avoir la queue aux portails des sites "X" Arrrfffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
...et quand je dis la "queue", je pèse mes mots...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

Ce midi, pour moi :
soupe à la grimace et sauté de gueule accompagné d'un cocktail d'emmerdes... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : ma femme m'engueule depuis ce matin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
y'a des jours pas cool quand même !!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Thebig, tu restes déjeuner, je vais voir où en est le chef  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Thebig, tu restes déjeuner, je vais voir où en est le chef  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *


---------------------------
Avec plaisir ... si vous acceptez les "sans abris" parce qu'au point où j'en suis, je sens que je vais me faire jeter avant ce soir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Tu offres une petite fleur à ta femme, comme ça sans rien dire, tu vas voir ça ira mieux, évite les chardons /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2002)

Le chef est absent, j'ai préparé ça :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tu offres une petite fleur à ta femme, comme ça sans rien dire, tu vas voir ça ira mieux, évite les chardons /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *


---------------------
Bonne idée pour la fleur, mais uniquement un bouquet (pas de pot, ceci au cas où je le ramasse sur la tronche !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
Par contre, ton petit plat m'a l'air bien sympa et odorant ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

*Le chef est pas là, les clients désertent, heureusement j'ai trouvé ça dans le réfrégirateur*


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

*Et puis je vais pas me laisser abattre*


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

de n'emmerder personne ? raté

ensuite, tu devrais te remettre à fumer, ça nous préserverait de tes petits caprices merci et tout sujet personnel comme celui que tu as fais sans même réfléchir à mon post et en y voyant qu'une attaque (très con comme idée mais bon tu dois croire que je suis braqué contre toi et à ce qu'il me semble la parano se soigne) je disais donc tout sujet personnel sera effacé.

tu crois venir pour t'amuser ? et bien fais le avec un esprit positif et tu verras peut-être les choses sous un autre jour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Aller plus que onze posts et tout ça c'est fini, de toute façon il n'y a plus de récompense, alors......Encore un peu de patience, que j'atteigne mon objectif.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

De toute façon cette décision, ça fait un moment que j'y pense. En fait je crois que j'ai abusé, j'aurais du être plus cool. Ce qui s'est passé hier n'est que le déclencheur. 
C'est vraiment bizarre, ce qu'on peut s'attacher à des choses virtuelles. Je ne claque pas la porte, je ne fais que partir. Comme tout ceci me semble dérisoire et important à la fois.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

Je me rends compte que ce n'est pas l'endroit, tant pis, j'ai passé de bons moments ici. 
Evidemment tout cela est décousu, je grille mes dernières cartouches.
Je me suis perdu non pas dans un labyrinthe, mais dans un microcosme et je n'ai pas su gérer la situation.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

Bon,


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

il


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

est


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

temps


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

que


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

je


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

vous


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)

quitte


----------



## barbarella (19 Juillet 2002)




----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2002)

finaude la coquine,encore 20 post d'engrangés vite fait bien fait

_si tu nous quitte barbarella
et que ça soit sur un coup d'tête
un jour tu le regretteras
allons ne fait donc pas la bête

si les gars sont parfois grincheux
ce n'est pas a toi qu'ils en veulent
c'est parce qu'ils sont amoureux
et c'est entre eux qu'ils s'engueulent

dans la bagarre chercher la femme
y a lolita qu'a fait faux bon
il te faudra beaucoup de charme
pour pardonner a ces larrons_ 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

*Alors aricosec,t'es gentil,comme toujours,tu fais partie des gens que je vais regretter...je ne fais pas de liste mais c'est sur que 'tanplan,theBig,barbarella,et,pleins d'autres sans arrière pensée,qui viennent simplement là pour se détendre,sans désir de pouvoir,ni sentiment de supériorité sur "la meute".Finalement je les plains,leur
vie doit être triste et sans surprise,virtuelle et calculée.Tellement calculée...Je suis bien content d'être à leurs yeux,vieux,con,et,dépassé.
Il me faut retrouver le chemin,le vrai,où les amis sont vraiment là à toute heure du jour,et,de la nuit...La vie quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Je pense qu'un de nos(super génie) va nous traduire ça:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





La Force soit avec vous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Et c'est reparti ! ... coup de blues pour Barbarella et Petit Scarabée ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Question : pourquoi venons-nous sur ce forum ???
Réponse : fun et amitié ...!
Je ne mélange pas la "vraie vie" avec la "vie virtuelle" du forum - mes "vrais potes", je les embrasse et je leur tape sur l'épaule - ici, c'est différent, tout est plus flou et irréel - je me plais à vous imaginer tel que vous êtes dans la vie réelle, à partager avec vous quelques instants d'humour et d'amitié - c'est peut-être "virtuel" mais c'est tout aussi fort - Rassurant aussi de savoir que vous êtes au bout d'un clic de souris à écouter, à réagir ...
J'avoue, j'aime partager la vie avec vous, poster une bourde au petit matin tout en me disant "ça fera peut-être sourire quelqu'un !" et quand dans certains posts je vous dis "je vous aime !", c'est pas du vent même si ça peut paraître con au premier abord !
Eh oui, on peut aimer des gens que l'on n'a jamais rencontrés, ni vus, ni touchés ... on peut ressentir des choses en lisant un post, en essayant d'aller plus loin que les quelques lignes qui s'affichent sur nos écrans blafards à 2 heures du mat !
L'amitié ne s'embarrasse ni de frontières, ni de logique, ni de formes ... elle existe, tout simplement !
Alors, Barbarella, Petit Scarabée, et tant d'autres : "j'ai besoin de vous !" parce que vous me faites marrer, vous me faites oublier que parfois la vie est dure et cruelle !
Difficile de croire au travers de mes posts que parfois, comme tout le monde, je traverse des crises, des coups de cafards, des coups de blues, des sentiments contradictoires d'inutilité, de joie et de tristesse ... 
A chaque fois, je vous ai trouvé et sans le savoir, vous m'avez aidé !
Alors, continuez !!!
Je vous embrasse,
thebig


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

Ba alors Quoi!
C'est pas le moment de se laisser aller...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Je rend visite une journée à notre modérateur et je vous retrouve en petite forme... Quelle drôle d'histoire d'amour vivons nous...!

Je propose que l'on organise une 'RSP'(resto-sauvage-party)...
Sans mac, sans virtuel! Que du vrai, des sourires et une bonne grosse ripaille pour se faire des souvenirs inoubliables!!!
J'en rêve depuis trois mois de ces retrouvailles...!
Reste à réussir à se retrouver tous quelque part... Entre Belgique, Suisse et france, ce ne sera pas facile, nous sommes tous bien éparpiller...! 

Comment qu'on fait? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

Change rien The Big... Tes posts me font penser à 'Soeur Marie-Thérèse' de Maëster et Dieu que c'est bon!!! 

_Il va falloir que j'agrandisse ma petite famille de 'love smileys'..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*Tes posts me font penser à 'Soeur Marie-Thérèse' *[/quote]
---------------------
Tidju ! Déjà qu'ironiquement certains dans mon entourage me surnomment l'Abbé Pierre, maintenant Soeur Marie-thérèse.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Mes antécédents Jésuites me poursuivront à jamais !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pour Barbarella et Petit Scarabée, pas de soucis à se faire : bientôt midi ! Ils vont rappliquer se faire une petite bouffe  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2002)

Depuis que je viens au bar, j'ai installé un 'pot' sous le bureau!
J'avais pensé à des' confiance' mais il font pas ma taille, ça déborde de partout!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

Même anonyme, je te reconnaîtrais entre mille !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si on ajoutait une petite bougie au milieu de cette merveille ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*ça déborde de partout!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
-----------------------
Cré Vindju ! quelle santé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ca me rappelle le bon temps (hihi) !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2002)

*Pour ce soir : *







*
Si le chef passe dans le coin, il pourrait peut-être s'occuper du vin ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

c'est bien beau tout ça,mais votre  maroille commence a embaumer la cuisine,les ricains vont pas apprécier,déja qu'ont nous surnomme les fromages qui puent,rambo va en faire une jaunisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2002)

Si vous pensez que l'anonyme,c'était moi.Ben non.Donc merci à vous autres de prolonger un peu ce thread.
En fait je reviens de chez un ami sculpteur,encore plus stressé que moi,bref on s'est fait un super barbecue,
il faisait bon sous le grand chêne,on s'est saoulé au Margaux,ça va un peu mieux quoi.
Vous me manquez tous.Bon j'y vais ciao.


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
posté par  SCARAB
*
il faisait bon sous le grand chêne,ont s'est fait un grand barbecue,puis ont  s'est saoulé au Margaux ! *
<hr /></blockquote>
ps : 
librement tiré d'un texte fleurant bon la picole   

_si scrarab veut dire scarabée
mes amis nous avons une chance
de pouvoir le récuperer
quand il aura rempli sa panse

ces bestioles là ça bouffe de tout
c'est toujours prêtes a faire la fête
en plus ça boit souvent un coup
et ça leur prend souvent la tête

oui ce sont de  droles de bêbêtes
mais ont les aiment aprés tout
car ils parlent plus souvent d'zézétes
que des trucs qui prennent le choux

si y'en a qui pensent qu'ont est cloches
qu'ont est vraiment des bons a rien
qu'ils mettent leur conn'rie dans leur poches
et dieu reconnaitra les siens_

_ petit scarabé REVIENT !!! _  
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par scarab:</font><hr />*
Vous me manquez tous.Bon j'y vais ciao.
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est bon signe! Il va nous revenir! Et en pleine forme encore!


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

tachez moyen de ne pas vomir sur ma nouvelle signature ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

n'est ce pas mister TANPLAN   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2002)

pour vous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2002)

*Juste un p'tit et j'y retourne*


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par shaolin boy:</font><hr />* pour vous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif




*<hr /></blockquote>

" YA PAS DE DOUTE IL Y A DE LA POIRE "  
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Juste un p'tit et j'y retourne
> 
> 
> 
> *


Merci,belle enfant.
(si je t'avais appellé ma petite caille tu te serais méfiée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* &lt;/font&gt;&lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt;Citer:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;
posté par  SCARAB

il faisait bon sous le grand chêne,ont s'est fait un grand barbecue,puis ont  s'est saoulé au Margaux ! 
<hr /></blockquote>
ps : 
librement tiré d'un texte fleurant bon la picole   

si scrarab veut dire scarabée
mes amis nous avons une chance
de pouvoir le récuperer
quand il aura rempli sa panse

ces bestioles là ça bouffe de tout
c'est toujours prêtes a faire la fête
en plus ça boit souvent un coup
et ça leur prend souvent la tête

oui ce sont de  droles de bêbêtes
mais ont les aiment aprés tout
car ils parlent plus souvent d'zézétes
que des trucs qui prennent le choux

si y'en a qui pensent qu'ont est cloches
qu'ont est vraiment des bons a rien
qu'ils mettent leur conn'rie dans leur poches
et dieu reconnaitra les siens

 petit scarabé REVIENT !!!   
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci aricosec pour ce gentil poéme,il m'a mis de bonne humeur ce matin. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Allez une petite photo flaschy,pour la bonne humeur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

C'est bon signe! Il va nous revenir! Et en pleine forme encore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Merci,belle enfant.
(si je t'avais appellé ma petite caille tu te serais méfiée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )



*<hr /></blockquote>


Quand je suis arrivée les cailles étaient froides, mais voila de quoi commencer une bonne journée


----------



## benjamin (21 Juillet 2002)

Je prends une gorgée de jus d'orange et je te laisse le reste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Bon, il n'y a pas un 'avis aux users du matin' avant d'aller au lit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* Je prends une gorgée de jus d'orange et je te laisse le reste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Bon, il n'y a pas un 'avis aux users du matin' avant d'aller au lit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>


Si tu vas au lit dors bien, moi ça fait un moment que je suis levée, pour midi, il faut que je prépare ça :


----------



## benjamin (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Si tu vas au lit dors bien, moi ça fait un moment que je suis levée, pour midi, il faut que je prépare ça :






*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouh là, cela devient violent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bon, je retourne charcuter mon pamplemousse...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Quand je suis arrivée les cailles étaient froides, mais voila de quoi commencer une bonne journée


*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci, /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif bon j'éspére que vous allez continuer à venir au resto.
Pour moi c'est pas gagné avec orange comme provider pour les
quinzes jours qui viennent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Un petit dernier pour la route /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 





 J'te laisse les clés belle enfant,surveilles la cave !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Bon app à toutes et tous ...!
Vais me chercher un paquet de frites avec une bonne saucisse grillée... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et oui, c'est pas tous les jours le 21 juillet (fête nationale belge... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
...ça va flonflonner ce soir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Bon app à toutes et tous ...!
Vais me chercher un paquet de frites avec une bonne saucisse grillée... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et oui, c'est pas tous les jours le 21 juillet (fête nationale belge... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
...ça va flonflonner ce soir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens pour une fois vous êtes en retard sur nous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

Coucou,
Les enfants,je suis entrain de boire un petit rosé du "mas de daumas gassac",
je viens de remettre le cassoulet au coin du feu,j'en ai fais deux gigantesques(feux,1dehors,1dans la cheminée),c'est beau,
il commence à faire bon frais ici,juste comme il faut.La connection est un peu
lente mais bon...
Allez bonne Fête Nat TheBig,avé vous tous,un petit salut tout gentil à la belle enfant (qui n'a pas l'air trés en forme),soyez gentils avec elle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif .
Vu le temps que les pages mettent à charger en GPRS,je ne vous joins pas de
photos.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 


 J'te laisse les clés belle enfant,surveilles la cave !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>


T'en fais pas je surveille les clés, elles sont en de bonnes mains. 

D'autant plus que THEBIG est passé tout à l'heure, épuisé et assoiffé, il m'a dit : 

" Je sais pas ce que j'ai, mais depuis plusieurs jours je suis tendu, j'ai besoin d'un remontant." 

Il a sifflé deux trois bouteilles rapidement, et il m'a dit :

" Faut que je me dépêche, je dois aller serrer la main d'un ami"

Moi je lui ai répondu ;

"Tu l'embrasseras de ma part " 

Il a eu un air bizarre.

Je sais pas ce qu'ils font avec sa bande de copains, enfin je les laisse entre hommes , ça doit être important.

P.s. N'oublie pas de rapporter quelques bouteilles et produits du terroir.

Bien amicalement

Barbarella  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* Coucou,
Les enfants,je suis entrain de boire un petit rosé du "mas de daumas gassac",
je viens de remettre le cassoulet au coin du feu,j'en ai fais deux gigantesques(feux,1dehors,1dans la cheminée),c'est beau,
il commence à faire bon frais ici,juste comme il faut.La connection est un peu
lente mais bon...
Allez bonne Fête Nat TheBig,avé vous tous,un petit salut tout gentil à la belle enfant (qui n'a pas l'air trés en forme),soyez gentils avec elle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif .
Vu le temps que les pages mettent à charger en GPRS,je ne vous joins pas de
photos.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

T'en fais pas maintenant ils vont être gentils, je me suis remise à l'entrainement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Et crois-moi, Petit Scarabée, avec Barbarella, les clés sont entre de bonnes mains !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Que la nuit vous soit douce et légère et qu'un soleil radieux illumine notre réveil !!!
A demain !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* tachez moyen de ne pas vomir sur ma nouvelle signature ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

n'est ce pas mister TANPLAN   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Ce matin : petit café serré + tartines à la confiture de myrtilles + 1/2 tablette de chocolat côte d'Or au lait ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
ps : je sais que ça n'intéresse personne, mais on est au resto ou pas ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2002)

Le soleil est entrain d'imposer sa lumiére sur les chaumes encore endormies,
une odeur d'herbe coupée de la veille,quelques oiseaux gazouillent,tout à l'heure une buse a emporté un garène(salope mon civet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).
Si l'un d'entre vous veut passer il y de la place pour dormir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
(voir lien sous ma signature pour le mail)


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
Si l'un d'entre vous veut passer il y de la place pour dormir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
(voir lien sous ma signature pour le mail)  *<hr /></blockquote>
ça aurait été avec grand plaisir mais pour l'instant c'est malheureusement impossible...
J'essayerai de venir te voir avant noël à Lyon. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

Euh ! c'est pas pour vous presser !!! Mais il est midi et on à toujours rien à bouffer dans ce resto ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
...plat du jour siouplait ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2002)

la bouffe d'aujourdhui n'a pas l'air d'être terrible,les invitées  font la gueule.


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2002)

*Voila, voila, ça vient*





*Le chef m'ayant lâchement abandonnée, derrière les fourneaux, sans remplir le frigo avant de partir, c'est tout ce que j'ai à vous proposer. Je me rattrape ce soir. Promis*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2002)

OK ! Merci Barbarella, je me sers avant que ce bouffeur de Rico ne fasse une razzia !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2002)

Trés bien ce petit en cas,de mon coté on a ramassé des fraises des bois  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
et,tout à l'heure je vais descendre à la ferme chercher une côte de buf d'Aubrac,
pour ce soir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Désolé je vous aurai bien envoyé quelques fotos,mais prés de trente minutes 
pour faire un post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Mon offre de ce matin était sincére(400 KM) de Paris (mais ça vaut le coup)


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Ce matin : petit café serré + tartines à la confiture de myrtilles + 1/2 tablette de chocolat côte d'Or au lait ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pas étonnant que tu sois indisposé cet après-midi après tout ça! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2002)

Le chef étant en vacances entrain de ramasser des fraises des bois, la cuisinière n'ayant pas envie de faire la cuisine ce soir, elle rend son tablier jusqu'a nouvel ordre. Sauf bonne surprise. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Le chef étant en vacances entrain de ramasser des fraises des bois, la cuisinière n'ayant pas envie de faire la cuisine ce soir, elle rend son tablier jusqu'a nouvel ordre. Sauf bonne surprise. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *


ça ne me changera pas beaucoup des croquettes de d'habitude quoi...
À moins qu'arico m'invite à partager une boite de raviolis?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2002)

Bon,d'abord les fraises des bois étaient exellentes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Demain j'vais investir dans un filet pour braconner la truite Fario/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Je vous salue tous du même post c'est vraiment
trés lent.
Et surtout ça serait sympa que TheBig nous refasse son p'tit dej avec du côte d'or au lait (tu as raison le choco Belge et plein de lecithine de soja /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif ).

ps:Barbarella pour les cours de kung fu tu aurais pu m'en parler,
j'ai des prix /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (en plus dans un temple shaolin avec vue sur le pacifique  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )
Allez à plus Arico,Barb,'tanplan,TheBig......


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2002)

on peut aussi construire une piece qui parle de bouffe,genre petit chaperon avec son pot de beurre.

dans le role du chaperon,evidemment BARBARELLA
le pot de beurre sera ALEM qui a l'habitude d'arrondir les angles
le loup evidemment ce cleps malfaisant de TANPLAN
le role délicat de la chevillette sera attribué a SCARABE
je me sacrifie pour celui de la mémé qui se fait becqueter
le role du lit sera attribué a THEBIG,vu que si il est absent,ont couchera par terre
ajouter vos noms a la liste
 <ul type="square"> _costumes de ?
 [*]decor de ? 
 [*]mise en scene de  ? 
 [*]dialogue de ?
 [/list] 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

ps : merde j'ai oublié la bobinette dans la liste  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2002)

Le loup, c'est celui qui bouffe le chaperon rouge? C'est ça?
Alors c'est ok! Après les croquettes d'hier soir, j'ai encore une p'tite faim... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Merde, je dois aussi me taper la vieille?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Bonne pêche scarabée! Te fais pas prendre pour braconnage quand même..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2002)

Salut les gars(je dis les gars parce que je vois que la fréquentation baisse).
J'ai du mal à me connecter,je vous assure que patience et compagnie,y a
certaines limites /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (ça c'était un message,au cas où quelqu'un de chez orange trainerait au bar,ça m'etonnerais,il y a tellement de travail /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

Bref bises à Arico,'tanplan,TheBig.Pour Barbarella je tenterais un timide"Amitiés",je n'ais pas la patience de faire le tour des threads,bien qu'il soit dans ma nature de poster autant chez les autres que chez moi,mais cela
me prendrait quelques heures"au moins".Il me semble avoir compris en tout
cas,que c'est de nouveau "space" ici.
Juste un petit message à ceux qui ont de grandes choses à prouver,
ce Forum est pleins d'endroits ou l'on peut faire preuve de sa science,et,
que le bar est un endroit de détente ou la compétition(sauf s'il s'agit de
belote,boules,bataille de petits suisse
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,ou,dans mon cas de billes)est hors jeu...
En tout cas c'est ce qu'il me semble???
Donc pour ceux qui n'aiment pas la deconne,il y a pleins d'endroits,
tiens moi aussi je perds mon humour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bref salut les gars,d'accord pour la piéce /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Je fais la chevillette,OK /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
'tanplan fais gaffe le chaperon fait du karaté,pourvu qu'alèm ne nous fasse pas le coup du beurre salé( 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ),et,arico,si j'ai compris tu nous fait mère grand /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
J'ai déja commencé a répèter...
_t'inquiétes 'tanplan j'y vais à la lampe de nuit quand les braves sont enfermés à double tour,à la lampe ça va plus vite..._


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2002)

on t'attend ici


----------



## nato kino (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*



le bar est un endroit de détente ou la compétition(sauf s'il s'agit de
belote,boules,bataille de petits suisse
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ,ou,dans mon cas de billes)est hors jeu...



t'inquiétes 'tanplan j'y vais à la lampe de nuit quand les braves sont enfermés à double tour,à la lampe ça va plus vite... *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois qu'on va vraiment devenir copain mon scarabée!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Je crois qu'on va vraiment devenir copain mon scarabée!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Comme quoi on s'ra pas venus pour rien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2002)

bon d'accord,je m'occupe de la mise en scene,je vous ferais intervenir a tour de role selon ce conte bien connu.bien sur les dialogues de chaque intervenant doivent etres les plus loufoques possibles,tout en ayant un petit rapport avec l'original,car moi meme je ne me rappelle plus de tout.
aprés chaque intervention je ferais une courte intervention,sorte de lien s'il y a lieu !
resumé du scenario

debut par BARBARELLA
un petit chaperon se promene dans les bois amenant un pot de beurre a sa grand mére,trainant dans les bois, folatrant et cueillant des fleurs en chantant.une légére grivoiserie du texte,de bon aloi bien sur est espéré.n'est pas gaulois qui veut

TANPLAN
il se fait son cinéma en voyant la belle,là c'est a lui de charger sur le texte,a sa convenance
il va tirez la chevillette SCARAB,qui va lui répondre
voila l'ebauche ,on se servira de cette page acueillante pour les commentaires et autre plats de résistance 

j'ouvre la page  " le chaperon rouge",barbarella attaque quand elle veut
a demain
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (24 Juillet 2002)

Il faudra vous trouver un autre 'guignol' pour faire le loup mon bon Arico...
'tanplan est en vacances sous l'arbre à palabres.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2002)

*NON RIEN !!!*


----------



## rillettes (19 Septembre 2002)




----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * NON RIEN !!! *




Ah bon !


----------

